# Welches Saatgut und Dünger für Rasen



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab ein großes problem mit meinem Rasen.
Der letztes Jahr angelegte Rasen kommt dieses Jahr nicht mehr so prächtig.
Ich habe viele Löcher und viel Rasen ist abgestorben.
Ich denke mal das liegt ab der Rasensaatmischung von Gartenkrone.
Diese war nicht all zu teuer und es steht auch nicht RSM drauf wie ich nun herausgefunden habe das dies drauf stehen sollte. 
Was habt ihr für Saatgut genommen?
Welchen Dünger? Am besten Langzeit.

Gruß Andy


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2017)

Hallo
die Frage lässt sich so gar nicht beantworten .
Es kommt auf Deine Bodenwerte - Struktur und Belichtung an .
Natürlich ist man mit Markensaatgut "etwas näher am schönen Rasen"  .
Aussagen über Düngung , Kalkung , Dichte , Drainage kann man nur vor Ort treffen .
Ein kundiger Galabauer oder erfolgreicher Rasenbesitzer kann da sicher besser helfen

schönes WE


----------



## marcus18488 (8. Apr. 2017)

Erkundige dich doch einfach bei ein paar Landwirten bei dir um die Ecke, was die empfehlen würden. Die wissen auch wie der Boden vor Ort ist und helfen dir weiter. So funktioniert es wenigstens bei uns in der Gegend.


----------



## samorai (8. Apr. 2017)

Männer Pi-Pi macht wunderbar grünen Rasen und ist zum Nulltarif. In die Gieskanne und etwas verdünnen mit Wasser. 
Man kann auch konventionell vor gehen.
Im  Frühjahr Eisen-Dünger gegen __ Moos, dann Rasen Dünger.Im Herbst wird gekalkt.


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2017)

frauen pipi auch....stickstoff


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Apr. 2017)

Der Rasen ist weitgehend der Sonne ausgesetzt. 
Ich war heute nochmal im Baumarkt und habe mir die Saatgutmischung von Gartenkrone angeschaut und es steht Überhaupt nichts von RSM Qualität.
Wir haben ein nach unten abfallendes Gelände und ich habe letztes jahr den Teichaushub zum ausgleichen genommen.
  
Der Rasen sah letzten Sommer ja auch Traumhaft aus.
  
Dünger hatte der Rasen einmal bekommen und im Herbst hab ich auch gekalkt.
Jetzt dieses Jahr habe ich noch nicht gedüngt.
Nun habe ich vor den Rasen zu lüften und dann mit Wolf Rasensaat 2.3 und Startdünger vor zu gehen.


----------



## samorai (8. Apr. 2017)

Ne um Gottes willen nicht, keine Frauen Pi Pi, viel zu scharf da  verbrennt der Rasen.
Ist echt kein Witz.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Apr. 2017)

Also mit der Pipi behalte ich im Hinterkopf. 
Wie sollte denn die beste Verteilung von NPK sein?


----------



## samorai (8. Apr. 2017)

2 Drittel Pi Pi und 1 Drittel Wasser.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Apr. 2017)

Ahhhhh. Danke
Da muss ich aber viel Pinkeln für 100m2


----------



## samorai (8. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe leichten Sandboden, habe Schattenrasen und volle Sonne und bin mit dem Angeboten von ALDI immer gut gefahren, ob Sport oder Spiel Rasen oder Schatten Rasen,  immer Top.


----------



## Tanny (9. Apr. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Männer Pi-Pi macht wunderbar grünen Rasen und ist zum Nulltarif. In die Gieskanne und etwas verdünnen mit Wasser.Anhang anzeigen 180087
> Man kann auch konventionell vor gehen.
> Im  Frühjahr Eisen-Dünger gegen __ Moos, dann Rasen Dünger.Im Herbst wird gekalkt.



von Eisendünger würde ich abraten.

Leider habe ich da keinen link zu gefunden.
Ich habe letztes Jahr irgendwann eine sehr interessante Sendung gesehen, die sich mit dem "perfekten" Rasen beschäftigte und kein gutes Haar an all den Präparaten ließ, die so auf den Rasen gebracht werden.
Da wurde ein Rasenfachmann befragt, der wohl auch richtige Problemrasen dauerhaft zu schönen Flächen machte.
Das a und o war lediglich vertikutieren, regelmäßig richtig mähen - also nicht zu kurz und nicht zu lang werden lassen.
Schnittlänge etwa 4 cm - wenn man kürzer mäht, riskiert man Wurzelschäden mit folgenden Kahlstellen und Unkraut. Spätestens bei 7-8 cm muss wieder gemäht werden, sonst bekommen die unteren Bereiche des Grases nicht mehr genug Licht und sterben ab - also in der Hauptwuchszeit kann das bedeuten, dass man ein bis zwei mal pro Woche mähen muss.
Ideal ist ein Mulchrasenmäher, so dass das Schnittgut kleinstgehäkselt auf dem Rasen liegenbleibt. Damit hat man a) den besten Dünger und b) keine Störung der Entwicklung einer stabilen Bodenflora (was man durch Dünger erreicht) und c) wird Feuchtigkeit besser gehalten, weil der Boden lockerer wird.
Bei  längeren Trockenphasen kann sprengen nötig sein - dann Abends oder nachts, also nicht in oder direkt vor der prallen Sonne.

Ds ist so grob das, was ich von der Sendung noch behalten habe.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Apr. 2017)

Wir haben von Schwab einen Rollrasen! Nachsaat (falls kahle Stellen - haben Kaninchen) ist auch von Schwab, sowie der Dünger..


----------



## Max (9. Apr. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Ne um Gottes willen nicht, keine Frauen Pi Pi, viel zu scharf da  verbrennt der Rasen.
> Ist echt kein Witz.


Doch, das ist ein Witz! 
Über den Urin werden Stoffwechselendprodukte wie Harnstoff und Harnsäure entsorgt und überschüssige Körperflüssigkeit (Wasser) ausgeschieden. Wie scharf (konzentriert) der Urin ist, ist abhängig von der Menge Wasser in der die harnpflichtigen Substanzen gelöst sind. Die Nierenfunktion bei Männern und Frauen ist gleich.

Gruß
Max


----------

